# Kodak EasyShare not working?



## marinabradaric (Jun 22, 2007)

I got a Kodak EasyShare camera half a year ago and when I first got it, I remember putting in the CD, installing the software or whatever, and being able to download pictures from my camera to my computer. But for a long time now, it hasn't been able to do that. I use one of those little USB mini-reader things and just stick my camera's card into it but then I have to go to My Computer-Removable Drive and literally go through hundreds of pictures to get the ones I want.. then I have to drag them to the folder and they turn out to be jpeg instead of jpg.. and therefore.. don't show up when I try to record them to a CD and show them on our dvd player.. that works with our other camera with jpgs but not this one.. sorry I'm rambling. Nothing shows up when I connect my camera to the computer through the cord or whatever.. one thing I CAN do is go to its cd burning program and it'll just copy whichever pictures I check off directly to a CD.. but I want to save my pictures to the computer, maybe change them, you know mess with them a little.. and then copy to a CD. When I tried putting the old Kodak EasyShare CD in that I did when we first got it, a message showed up that said to install, it's required that I have either Windows 2000 with a Service Pack 4 or later or Windows XP. I have Windows 2000 and I have all the critical & service pack updates that they showed me on microsoft.com I even googled Windows 2000 Service Pack 4 and tried to download it but it said I didn't have permission or authorization or something.. But I mean, I give my computer its updates a lot.. do I have the Service Pack 4 or not? The message won't go away.

I'm so sorry for going on like this but it's just aggrivating me a little..I didn't go to bed until daybreak last night so forgive me if I'm not in a cheery, clear & to-the-point mood.


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Go to Kodak and download the latest version of EasyShare. They might have fixed a glitch. I never had Win2k, but most versions of Windows let you right click My Computer and work your way to the Windows version and service pack you have. If you can't find it there use Belarc Advisor: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html It will tell you everything about your computer including the service pack.

It appears from your post that you store your photos on the camera memory card and just extract selected ones to the computer. That is an odd workflow. I would guess you are shooting at less than best quality and resolution to use the card as a storage device for hundreds of shots. I don't see how EasyShare is going to help.

Some people with EasyShare do that so they can have photos printed at the store. That isn't necessary if you have a card reader. After you clear the card you can put the photos you want to print back on the card from the computer using the card reader.

My first suggestion would be to right click the folder holding the photos on the card and "Copy". Right click the folder where you store your photos and "Paste". Now all of the pictures are on the computer where you can access them and in a folder so you know what they are. Put the card back in the camera and format it once you confirm all the photos transferred.

I have no idea why JPEG files from one camera work on your DVD player but not from another. You could do a batch conversion with the freeware Irfanview and they will end up JPGs I think.

It is my understanding that the CD that comes with most Kodak cameras has drivers in addition to EasyShare. As long as EasyShare is installed the camera will not show as a drive. But without EasyShare on the computer the drivers let most Kodak cameras show as a drive. See if the CD has a Win2k driver.


----------



## yam (Jul 18, 2007)

i bought a usb mini-reader to transfer pics & vids from my memory card to the pc or flash drive because i lost my usb cord that came with the camera when i bought it. now i can't drag/drop anything. can a kodak SD card be used with a usb card reader? or is there something i should do first with the computer to be able to view my pics and vids in the memory card? like reboot or something?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Every card reader I have used shows as a drive in Windows Explorer or My Computer. It works like any other drive and you can drag/drop or copy/paste to and from the card. The brand of the card shouldn&#8217;t make any difference. With XP you just plug it in, and I assume it is the same for Vista. Older systems usually require you to install a driver for the card reader.

If your card reader isn&#8217;t showing as a drive you could try uninstalling EasyShare if it is installed. EasyShare usually just keeps Kodak cameras from showing as a drive and leaves card readers alone.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Easy share sucks.
I've been very busy installing Picasa to replace this POS, and one of my friends tells me his most common job is replacing Easy Share with Picasa.
Uninstall Easy Share-install Picasa. Problem solved:
http://picasa.google.com/


----------



## cbpark (Jul 18, 2007)

slipe said:


> Go to Kodak and download the latest version of EasyShare. They might have fixed a glitch. I never had Win2k, but most versions of Windows let you right click My Computer and work your way to the Windows version and service pack you have. If you can't find it there use Belarc Advisor: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html It will tell you everything about your computer including the service pack.
> 
> It appears from your post that you store your photos on the camera memory card and just extract selected ones to the computer. That is an odd workflow. I would guess you are shooting at less than best quality and resolution to use the card as a storage device for hundreds of shots. I don't see how EasyShare is going to help.
> 
> ...


I've also got Easyshare which I have used quite successfully so far.....however.........I have just installed Photoshop Elements and it won't recognise my Kodak V610 as a 'device'. A friend suggested that the 2 programmes might be clashing with one another so I should uninstall both programmes and reinstall PE. I'm unsure about this as I don';t want to loose all my photos on Easyshare. Any ideas?


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

cbpark said:


> I've also got Easyshare which I have used quite successfully so far.....however.........I have just installed Photoshop Elements and it won't recognise my Kodak V610 as a 'device'. A friend suggested that the 2 programmes might be clashing with one another so I should uninstall both programmes and reinstall PE. I'm unsure about this as I don';t want to loose all my photos on Easyshare. Any ideas?


There is no reason for Elements to access your camera. EasyShare does a decent job of downloading from the camera with minimum hassle. Once they are on the computer image editors, organizers, viewers, greeting card makers etc have no problem accessing them.

I would suggest moving the default location EasyShare stores pictures in to My Pictures in My Documents. Also copy the folders over from the old location. It is easy to find stuff in My Pictures. I think EasyShare stores them in Documents and Settings > All Users > Shared Documents > Shared Pictures > Kodak. That is probably a logical place since people with networks could access them easier, but the computer defaults to looking in My Pictures.

You shouldnt lose the pictures in their default location if you uninstall EasyShare. I know you wont lose them from My Pictures if you uninstall because Ive done it. Even if you uninstall EasyShare you dont want to use Elements to download your photos. EasyShare blocks PTP for Kodak cameras for all programs and for Windows Explorer. So nothing can access the camera directly except EasyShare. But if you use EasyShare to download there isnt any reason for anything else to access the camera.

The one downside of EasyShare is that you cant put pictures back on the card to have them developed.


----------



## pixystix529 (Jul 23, 2007)

I have just recently bought a Kodak EasyShare C533 digital camera. I took a few pictures at a wedding and I transferred the pictures on to my computer. I then erased my memory card, forgetting that I was supposed to print the pictures off for family using my dock. Is there any way I can transfer the pictures back on to the memory card so I can print them off of my dock??


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

pixystix529 said:


> I have just recently bought a Kodak EasyShare C533 digital camera. I took a few pictures at a wedding and I transferred the pictures on to my computer. I then erased my memory card, forgetting that I was supposed to print the pictures off for family using my dock. Is there any way I can transfer the pictures back on to the memory card so I can print them off of my dock??


That is my big gripe with EasyShare. If you have EasyShare installed you cant transfer full sized photos back to the card through the camera. About the only way is with a card reader.

You should be able to print directly from EasyShare if the USB cable is connected. When you go File > Print on most programs you get a dialog box. Your default printer will be in the Name box, but if you expand the box with the little triangle on the right you should find your Kodak printer dock there.

I dont have EasyShare on my computer and Im not sure it is normal with File > Print as it isnt normal in most things. If you are having problems getting EasyShare to print to your printer dock you can change the default printer before you open EasyShare. On XP it is Start > Printers and Faxes. Select the Kodak and under Printer Set as Default. Set it back when you are through. Ive had a couple oddball programs I had to do that with.


----------



## pixystix529 (Jul 23, 2007)

slipe said:


> That is my big gripe with EasyShare. If you have EasyShare installed you cant transfer full sized photos back to the card through the camera. About the only way is with a card reader.
> 
> You should be able to print directly from EasyShare if the USB cable is connected. When you go File > Print on most programs you get a dialog box. Your default printer will be in the Name box, but if you expand the box with the little triangle on the right you should find your Kodak printer dock there.
> 
> I dont have EasyShare on my computer and Im not sure it is normal with File > Print as it isnt normal in most things. If you are having problems getting EasyShare to print to your printer dock you can change the default printer before you open EasyShare. On XP it is Start > Printers and Faxes. Select the Kodak and under Printer Set as Default. Set it back when you are through. Ive had a couple oddball programs I had to do that with.


Ok. I only wish I had a normal printer. I only have the dock though. Where can I get a card reader?


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Tiger direct has USB card readers, as well as card readers that fit into a 3.5" bay.
The far easier solution is to uninstall Easy Share and download Picasa, which has none of these restrictions.


----------

